# Front Reciever On The Tv



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

It is more of a TV mod, which I didn't believe would make getting into tight spaces as easy as it does, but adding a front receiver on the Silverado sure makes getting the Outback into its winter home easy!! So easy, that I want to share the experience with you all! 
When we searched for a TT, we had to get it into out back yard to satisfy our Home Owners Assoc. and to keep from paying storage fees elseware. Our problem is that we have a detached garage 9ft away from the house, which made getting a TT in the back yard, very difficult! We took a shot at it with a bunch of measurements and concluded that the TT would fit in the area between the detached garage and the house, but we had to grade it as level as possible so that the Outback which is 8ft 5 inches wide (including the awning and flood lights and such) wouldn't tilt into one of the structures while moving it. We also, had to dig down enough to clear the overhang on the detached garage which added another dimension that we had to worry about. We also put in a 2ft retaining wall and 4 inches of crush-n-run ( which is hard to see in the pics). 
We also invested in a Draw-Tite receiver which bolted on the front of TV without any problem, with the hopes to make the move easier. After removing the outside light fixture on the corner of the house and removing the downspout from the detached garage, we were ready to give it a try!

We pushed the TT into position for the first time this past weekend (which took about 20 min, and I will say, the project was a success!!!)
Enjoy the Pics!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow, thats pretty cool.

This pic is the most amazing. Did you have to grease the corner of the house.









Thanks for sharing. There's been several discussions on here about a front receiver hitch but I haven't seen it done before now.

Brad


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice job ! Short of moving the garage, you had just enough room!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great work! I've been a fan of a front hitch for a long time.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Very Nice!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah and no one will steal it cause they will never figure out how you got it in their....nice work.


----------



## Jack Hollister (Oct 16, 2008)

WOW! That is a tight squeeze. Great job! I am looking at buying a 210 here in the near future. I haven't been able to locate one here locally to get in and look at, but I do know from what I've seen, it will be a great camper for my family.

If you don't mind, can I ask a question? More like a favor. I keep getting conflicting information about the length of the 210. From tip to tip. I've seen 21, 22.3 and 24 feet on different internet locations. Could you give me the exact length of the 210. I would greatly appreciate it. I too have a tight spot to back into here at home.

Any likes or dislikes you have with the 210so far? I saw your mod with the sofa storage. Great idea and nicely done.

Thanks again!


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Jack Hollister said:


> WOW! That is a tight squeeze. Great job! I am looking at buying a 210 here in the near future. I haven't been able to locate one here locally to get in and look at, but I do know from what I've seen, it will be a great camper for my family.
> 
> If you don't mind, can I ask a question? More like a favor. I keep getting conflicting information about the length of the 210. From tip to tip. I've seen 21, 22.3 and 24 feet on different internet locations. Could you give me the exact length of the 210. I would greatly appreciate it. I too have a tight spot to back into here at home.
> 
> ...


The OB closed up, from hitch to back of the spare tire is 24 ft.
Jack, So far, we love the 210 for us 3! When we add our 90lb Black Lab, it gets a little cramped in the evenings or rainy days; but we bought the 210 for being nimble, the layout, and ground clearance due to the flipped axles. The 210 has been a payoff already, based on our garage situation, and our first camping trip, where the campground turned all of the big rigs away due to being full, but was able to fit us in another "tight spot" in the overflow area. I wish the 210 had a side slide out for a little more isle space, but other than that, we couldn't be happier!! Now I am having a lot of fun with mods and such, as I am building a large list from my own, and from other peoples experiences on this site.
Another tip that I did with the sofa, if your interested; I was able to remount the sofa about 3-4 inches back closer to the wall, to provide several more inches of isle space, which doesn't sound like much, but makes a big difference, when everyone is in the OB at the same time!!

Good luck shopping!!! I think you will love Outback, no matter which model you purchase!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Impressive parking job I have to say......


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Impressive parking job I have to say......


x2 on the park job. I also like that mod. I have a simalar problem..


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Well done! The front receiver is also handy for hauling bikes.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm impressed!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey PNW Outbackers who were at the Fall Rally- wanna bet that one guy that screamed up the hill, put in reverse and nailed the spot quicker than you could blink could do it?







Rick still tells that story.

Great Mod! Way cool!


----------



## walkerman (Nov 21, 2007)

Good move! Makes it easier to manuever in tight spots when your steering wheels are closer to the tounge.


----------

